# Simran = Mindfulness



## Ishna (Dec 21, 2015)

Simran is mindfulness with Naam. It is being present in life and constantly aware of the Naam in every thing and every interaction.

Agree? Disagree? Other?


----------



## chazSingh (Dec 21, 2015)

Ishna said:


> Simran is mindfulness with Naam. It is being present in life and constantly aware of the Naam in every thing and every interaction.
> 
> Agree? Disagree? Other?



thing is, anyone reading what you wrote above will just wonder what it really means...what is naam...what is being midful of it, what is 'being aware of naam'?

to me, to know naam, or to recognize it, or be aware of it, you have to come into contact with it...there has to be a moment where you say "omg,.this is naaam....and now i can't live without it...it is part of me...and part of everything"...a real experience...something we have become blind to...

to me...when we come into awareness of it...the true reality starts to open itself to you....or in fact...you start to open yourself to it...things you were blind to, become visible again...an awakening that from my limited experience so far...seems endless and so vast and infinite...no physicist or scientist could ever explain it...

i can only conclude that going 'within' opens up access to everything that is in Gods creation and beyond...the formless (but only with His grace, and with your willingness to put attention towards this possibility)...power of attention...we hold that power...it helps us be successful in our tasks...and its important in Simran...

Simran is mind blowingly immense in ways i just could never have imagined...and i'm just skimming the surface...you just have to give in to it...and enjoy the ride and challenges it presents to you...the biggest being overcoming your own shortcomings...5 thieves...because they will hold you back and cling onto you to prevent you from knowing the truth...this is where i am at the moment...its tough this journey...


----------



## Sherdil (Dec 21, 2015)

Ishna said:


> Simran is mindfulness with Naam. It is being present in life and constantly aware of the Naam in every thing and every interaction.
> 
> Agree? Disagree? Other?



Agree

Mindfulness is a good word to use. Gurbani uses the word chetan (awake, aware).

Simran means remembrance. By remembering the Divine we remain awake / aware / mindful to the Divine presence within and around us. One term used to refer to this Divine presence is Naam.


----------

